# ACHTUN!NG | Hartmann RS6-204 Wheel



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Hartmann RS6-204 Wheel:
▫ 5x112
▫ 18x8, 32mm offset - $260 per wheel
▫ 19x8.5, 25mm offset - $295 per wheel
*
We are excited about some new Hartmann Wheel styles being added to the selection including the all-new *Hartmann RS6-204 Wheel*. It's a unique multi-split 5-spoke design.


----------

